# Shrimp tank size?



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been thinking of starting a shrimp tank, on a nano scale. What would a reasonable size be to start with? I want to keep this under 10 gallons if possible


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A 5 gallon worked well for me, but I am happy I upgraded to 10. The 10 takes no more work than the 5.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

So if I made a 10" - 12" cube, it should theoretically suffice? Next step is figuring out filtration as I'll be making this entirely from scratch.... no tank, just a few sheets of acrylic, hence the reason I posted in the DIY section.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm sorry this is totally off topic, but what is in your profile picture Grete_J ? i'm just very curious


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

imo the bent glass tank you have for sale would be a great shrimp tank. I have a 6ish gal like that for my cherry shrimp which is perfect for nano size & I love it , however I do wish it was a tad bigger sometimes


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have kept cherry shrimp and ghost shrimp (not all at once) in a 1 gallon jar before, so the only real problem with size for a shrimp tank is how many you can have in there. Even with say a 5 gallon, you should be able to keep a fair number of shrimp providing you have adequate filtration, etc. However, it does depend on the type of shrimp you want to keep as well. With more demanding shrimp such as high grade CRS, you'd want a big tank to keep water parameters as stable as possible. Cherries and ghosts are super hardy though, and should do fine in a nano setup.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> So if I made a 10" - 12" cube, it should theoretically suffice? Next step is figuring out filtration as I'll be making this entirely from scratch.... no tank, just a few sheets of acrylic, hence the reason I posted in the DIY section.


You can use the Eheim 2211 you are currently using on your Axotyl breeding tank and upgrade that one with a Boxing Day Eheim 2215 from [email protected] or the Eheim 2236.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

lamyfung said:


> I'm sorry this is totally off topic, but what is in your profile picture Grete_J ? i'm just very curious


That would be my newest scale puppy, Phoenix, an Argentine Tegu



Diztrbd1 said:


> imo the bent glass tank you have for sale would be a great shrimp tank. I have a 6ish gal like that for my cherry shrimp which is perfect for nano size & I love it , however I do wish it was a tad bigger sometimes


Only problem is with my 6 foot tegu cage I'm... well lets just say I had to do alot of convincing to even get a nano sized tank approved. The 10 gallon I have is almost double of what I said I'd stick to... As for filtration, I was hoping I could sort of mimic what they've done with the other nano's and use an internal filter hidden behind a sheet of acrylic... dunno if that's going to work though


----------

